# Summer Bay vs Orange Lake East



## lalahe (May 19, 2014)

Which resort would you take over the other for a 3 bedroom?  I know River Islands is the nicest of the Orange Lake ones and the Houses and Reserves are nicest in Summer Bay but if you had to choose between these which would you go with and why?

Summer Bay Resort - 3 bedroom sleeps 12 (10)
Orange Lake East Village - 3 bedroom sleeps 12 (8)

I am trying to book something that sleeps 12 for Thanksgiving 2015.  These 2 have availability now - not sure which to book or if I should do an OGS for something else entirely and hope it has time to match.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Happytravels (May 19, 2014)

*Summer Bay Resort*

https://picasaweb.google.com/116784332597982580848/OrlandoDestin2012?authkey=Gv1sRgCL_N2rPoja7KRA

We had a 3BR lockout when we went in 9/2012

The first part of the album is from Summer Bay resort..we then went on to Destin.......


----------



## matbec (May 19, 2014)

Are you looking for a unit that definitely sleeps 12? If so, then suggest you check the bed configuration at Summer Bay. We were at a 3BR at OLCC East in 2013, the bed configuration would only have allowed 11 to sleep in the unit:
Master - 1 King
2nd BR - 2 Doubles
3rd BR - 1 Queen, 1 pull-out couch (Single/Twin mattress)
Living Room - 1 pull-out couch (Queen mattress)

This is probably true for all 3BR units in OLCC, as they tend to have the same layout. Assuming 2 people per bed and only 1 in the Twin, that only sleeps 11. Good thing my baby nephew was in his own portable crib 

We love OLCC and if you're staying at the East Village, you have the added bonus of seeing the nightly Disney fireworks from some of the units. BTW, while it's true that River Island is the newest section, it also has the thinnest walls out of all the villages. A friend rented there a few years ago and never again. He could hear the people next door yelling at their kids!

Hope that helps.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (May 19, 2014)

I suggest OLCC East, because of the immense number of amenities. That, and my in-laws used to own OLCC East 2-bedroom (traded it in for HICV South Beach in Myrtle Beach SC).

TS


----------



## tschwa2 (May 19, 2014)

I am attaching a typical 3 br lockoff layout for Summer Bay.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1626&stc=1&d=1400545082


----------



## lalahe (May 19, 2014)

Thank you

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## carl2591 (May 19, 2014)

having stayed at both OLCC east village and Summers Bay they both are good places, each with there own uniqueness. 

Summers Bay have the lake with all its fun stuff and OLCC especially River Islands water park is fun for all ages. 

If the "family" consist of mostly younger kids OLCC may be the better site with the onsite water park.  Makes it easier to keep with with them. 

Either way both are good.


----------



## Nancy (May 20, 2014)

I've stayed at both twice.  All things considered, I personally would pick Summer Bay.  The only downside is, it's further out.

Nancy


----------



## silentg (May 25, 2014)

We have stayed at both  own at Orange Lake, more kid oriented at Orange Lake. Summer Bay houses are nice, with own private pool. Having a house for Thanksgiving would be nice, but either way you will enjoy it!
TerryC


----------



## gjw007 (May 26, 2014)

The only place I have ever stayed at that I dont recommend is summer bay.  I stayed there about 10 years ago in a two bedroom unit.  The master bathroom had what looked like water damage on the walls, the bathtub spewed out what I took to be plaster board.  The carpet was so old and worn that my shoes would get caught in the strings.  I stayed there in early december, a slow period, and the unit I stayed in is where they placed me even though it was a slow period with lots of vacancies.  When checking out I was told they had a lot of complaints in the building where i was in but the good news is that it was to start renovations the next month.  

I know people rave about Summer Bay and may have a better experience than I but it is almost the last place around orlando that I would recommend.  Personally I would have been better off staying home!


----------



## andex (May 26, 2014)

Both are great choices in my opinion! we enjoyed both resorts. 
We rented a 3 bedroom in east and in riverland. 
Riverland is 300 square feet bigger than other 3 bedroom at other villages in OL! Newer décor than east village. 
FWIW Orange lake is more like 4 resorts in one!


----------



## andex (May 26, 2014)

I missed that the first time Riverland is not an option! Your choices are between East village and Houses. I would go with Houses. Not much to do at east village unless you go to other village’s car or bus. Houses look a bit nicer and everything is walking distance.  Plus your own pool is a big bonus!


----------



## carl2591 (May 27, 2014)

gjw007 said:


> The only place I have ever stayed at that I dont recommend is summer bay.  I stayed there about 10 years ago in a two bedroom unit.  The master bathroom had what looked like water damage on the walls, the bathtub spewed out what I took to be plaster board.  The carpet was so old and worn that my shoes would get caught in the strings.  I stayed there in early december, a slow period, and the unit I stayed in is where they placed me even though it was a slow period with lots of vacancies.  When checking out I was told they had a lot of complaints in the building where i was in but the good news is that it was to start renovations the next month.
> 
> I know people rave about Summer Bay and may have a better experience than I but it is almost the last place around orlando that I would recommend.  Personally I would have been better off staying home!



WOW,,,,

you don't think a 10 YEAR old review of a resort is sorta lame.. I can say we stayed there 3 yrs ago and our unit was great. Everyone we talked with had no complaints other than the week was going by too FAST..


----------



## gjw007 (May 28, 2014)

carl2591 said:


> WOW,,,,
> 
> you don't think a 10 YEAR old review of a resort is sorta lame..


It's how you treat people and given how they had other options than putting me in a substandard unit, my review is valid.  I did note that other people had better experiences than I.  I see no reason to go back there when there are other places where I never experienced any issues.  Every place will experience a problem or two at some point, the question is how do you treat people.  Summer Bay failed the test for me.  It may be fine for you.


----------



## andex (May 28, 2014)

A shitty employee or a bad hire can leave a bad impression on customers for years! As a business owner myself I sometimes shake my head and try and laugh it off for what it is! A bad hire!


----------

